# Cosmic Cables - Impressions and Discussion Thread



## MaxD (Nov 23, 2019)

My experience so far:

I received my brand new DCA Eaon 2 Closed and the single ended cable was not so good.  I wanted a balanced cable anyways.

So I started looking at the aftermarket cables and they were not much better from what I could see and silly expensive in the UK.

Next step look at the normal people I have used to make cables up,  custom cans and toxic cables.

Toxic seems to be slowly selling off stock as the owner passed away (I was really sorry to hear this as he was a nice guy and so helpful).    Custom cans seem to have only one cable and it looked ugly with its flat plat.

So I went looking for someone new,  and Found Ian at Cosmic Cables.   I didn't want to just trust a one man band with my money until I knew a little more about him.

So I placed a small order for a couple of connectors so I could make up a cable with some old mic wire I had laying around to test.

Then I went back to Ian asking all sorts of questions and asking for advice.    He was brilliant,  really helpful and interested in what I needed.  After a bit of a conversation over email I realised that he is an enthusiast and a bit of a cable nut like me .

So I placed an order….    He promised me he would make it over the weekend and send it to me Monday!  Man that is quick.

I am waiting with baited breath to test it out.   Let you know what it is like once I have had a good listen…..


----------



## MacMan31

What do you mean with the "flat plat" of the Custom Cans cable?


----------



## MaxD

So a plat like when girls do their hair as opposed to a round one like people do with para-cord.


----------



## MacMan31

MaxD said:


> So a plat like when girls do their hair as opposed to a round one like people do with para-cord.



You mean that the cable is braided? You prefer a single cord instead of the braided look?


----------



## MaxD

No Sorry Im not being clear,  there are different ways you can braid a cable with 4 wires,  The one from custom cans uses a flat braid witch is wide and thin.   One way is to braid the cable so it is symmetrical (round) when looked at in cross section.    The difference between a circle iin cross cut and an oval.


----------



## MacMan31

MaxD said:


> No Sorry Im not being clear,  there are different ways you can braid a cable with 4 wires,  The one from custom cans uses a flat braid witch is wide and thin.   One way is to braid the cable so it is symmetrical (round) when looked at in cross section.    The difference between a circle iin cross cut and an oval.



So you want the symmetrical (round) cable instead of the flat one. Where else have you looked for cables? I've also looked here. https://www.mimic-cables.com/collections/sleeved-cables


----------



## imas69

Mimic is in the USA


----------



## MaxD

Just now I was only looking in the UK as it is a bit of a wast of money paying import and handling duties for cables.

Expecting my new cable Tuesday From Ian at Comic Cables,  As I have a Questyle CMA 400 with has more power on the balanced output I am looking forward to properly driving the new Aeon 2 C's with the new cable.    
I went with pure silver as I like detail.  I did try my DIY copper cable but it was too base heavy for me.


----------



## MaxD

A quick review of Cosmic Cables custom headphone cable made for the DCA Aeon 2 Closed.

Made by Ian Mason at Cosmic Cables (https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/)

First off,  I paid for this cable and I have never met or dealt with Cosmic Cables before. 

I have been a micro-electronics nut and DIYer for over 35 years.    I used to be a microelectronics engineer.   For fun I make things with microcontrollers.    I make quad copters for racing.   More recently I started making my own headphones and cables for them.  I only say this to indicate why I feel I can comment on someone else's work.

Ian made this cable for me based on a list of things I wanted.  It is pure silver 4 strands of Litz 24 AWG.   Sleeved in black paracord  Terminated in Eidolic 4 pin mail XLR and connectors for Dan Clark audio Aeon 2's.  It has a very light splitter by viablue.

Delivery was within 4 days of commissioning it (Ian worked over the weekend!)

Build quality is excellent.     A real professional job,  no unsightly heat shrink.  Nice soldering  nice platting.

Components,  all in perfect condition and quality.     The cable resistance measures the same as the pure silver cable I made of the almost same length. 

Ian was really helpful with selecting parts too.

Photo:   First the Cable Ian made,  Then the two I made in parallel,   One pure silver terminated in 2.5 mm the other just a copper test cable.

All the cables need burn in but Ians silver cable and my silver cable sound almost the same (I am using My cable for portable sources and Ians for my desktop setup).

It sounds brilliant,  very detailed (which is what I was after).   It will take time to get a good feel for the sound but it already sounds much better than the stock single ended cable.

Thanks Ian for the brilliant cable,  It will bring me long hours of enjoyment.


----------



## imas69

Just thought I should chime in with my two pennies worth, I recently purchased the Earth cable from cosmic cables planet collection the cable arrived within
6 days of my ordering and was well packaged, I have to say that the cable was extremely well built and oozes quality, all connectors and splitter were and are
in perfect condition, I have had it for about a month and the sound keeps improving with use, it has added real weight to the sound of my HD800 and improved
them in all departments, I'm also an avid cable builder and have bought numerous parts from cc and they have always arrived very quickly, it's great to have
a place in the UK that I can finally buy everything that I want.


----------



## MaxD

Exactly my experience,   I'm a DIY er too and was happy with the parts and the time it took to get them.    We have so few reliable "Cable Guys" in the UK we need to support Ian to keep him going .


----------



## imas69

Just purchased another cable from cosmic cables for my Denon ah-d9200 but I stupidly didn't ask for the cable to be made for the Denons and ordered a cable for the focal thinking that the connectors 
were the same but alas they're not (too wide), so I contacted Ian and without hesitation he told me to send it back to have the connectors changed, I offered to pay for his time and trouble but
he said "I wouldn't dream of charging you, we all make mistakes"
Top cables, top guy.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Daroid (Feb 11, 2020)

Just thought I'd bump this thread by giving my warmest recommendation for Ian and Cosmic Cables.

My stock balanced CH800S cable for my HD800S decided to crack - and this seems to be the norm for many apparently. So I was looking at what my options where, when I wanted quality, name-brand, connectors at a price that doesn't skyrocket - and the cable should have as little branded heat-shrink as possible, as I'm not really a fan of that. Found Cosmic Cables through Google, and I think I stumbled upon this thread too. I'm actually surprised that the thread isn't longer, considering the quality and extremely competitive price.

I had some questions regarding the durability of the braiding versus sleeved cables, as the cable will sometimes come in contact with the floor. Ian guided me on pros and cons on this, and am completely sure I made the correct choice going for a braided cable, since it is extremely flexible and the insulation is much better than I would have expected prior to ordering.
I went for the Pluto cable with Furutech connectors, and as an 8ft option as I'm sitting facing away from the amp setup, in front of a different table. The braiding is very pretty and uniform and the sound quality is excellent, and manufacturing time was incredibly short. IMO looks really great with the TA-ZH1ES.


----------



## MaxD

Nice cable.    I will use Cosmic Cables again.  8 months on and my cable is still in perfect condition and it is used daily.


----------



## Daroid

Thanks, that is comforting to hear.


----------



## buylow

In the hope that assists other buyers. I purchased two cables from the "star" collection for my HD700 and my HD660S. As I wanted a shorter length, I had cause to ask some questions. Ian's communication and flexibility were excellent and responses extremely prompt (and that's with a time difference of 11 hours between Australia and the UK). Once I placed the order, he made them within a few days, tested them and posted them. I received the cables yesterday and I am very impressed. The connectors are all excellent quality and the build and aesthetics are awesome. I couldn't fault a single aspect of my experience. I will be buying from them again.


----------



## MaxD

Hey Ian,  need some advice.   Im looking to make a 4 or 8 wire iem cable.   What is the lightest most flexible cable you sell ?


----------



## MaxD

Thanks for the advice (DM),  I don’t have a solder pot anymore,   but if that copper and pure silver cable is not litz then that sounds cool.     I go for 4 wire then.  Guess I’ll need about 18ft ?


----------



## Saturnian (Feb 28, 2020)

MaxD said:


> Hey Ian,  need some advice.   Im looking to make a 4 or 8 wire iem cable.   What is the lightest most flexible cable you sell ?


Hi, in general all of our wires are very light, soft and flexible with the exception of the Neotech wires that are a bit more rigid.


----------



## MaxD

Saturnian said:


> Hi, in general all of our wires are very light, soft and flexible with the exception of the Neotech wires that are a bit more rigid


Cool,  thanks man,   Order placed.    

Oh I just noticed you are doing interconnects too.   Probably going to be bugging you again soon,   You are now officially my cable guy


----------



## Saturnian

Cheers, yes, please let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## mudguardiain

I have recently purchased a silver cable for my LCD-3 from Cosmic cables. Ian's service is above & beyond. Communication was always prompt & he offered me very good advice & information. I was lucky enough to be able to try both a SPC & a pure silver cable, both were excellent but the silver one offered the more coherent improvement to the LCD-3 & improved the sound in a linear manner, keeping all the qualities of the LCD's intact but improving on all areas to a degree that was well beyond my expectations & continues to improve with a little burn in. 

Delivery was only a few days after ordering was was very prompt. Both the cables I received were built to very high standards & looked very good. The LCD-3 were a fairly recent purchase & proved to have a synergy with my Burson V2/2qute combo that I had not heard on other cans. The silver cable was the perfect compliment to this, allowing the Audeze's to really shine & show what they are capable of. It certainly has been one of if not the most effective upgrades I have made. I can only thank Ian for his amazing service, he deserves as much support as possible. My only concern now is should I have invested in an even higher grade cable from him, who know how good that would be.


----------



## Imusicman

Hi Guys, I've just placed my 1st order with Cosmic Cables. I was in the market for 4.4 balanced cable for my Focal Elegia. I didn't want to spend too much as the headphones themselves aren't really that expensive. My main reason for wanting to replace the stock cable was 1) It was a little short and 2)its stiffer than a teenager at the playboy mansion.

I have to say having exchanged several emails with Ian he was extremely helpful and informative. I placed a customer enquiry today not expecting to get a reply until tomorrow with it being Sunday but Ian replied within the hour and within minuets thereafter.

So far I am really impressed with level of customer service. Ian also pledged to have the cable posted on Thursday this week which was over and above my expectations and blew me away really. Four days for a bespoke cable is more than excellent in my eyes.. I here some places takes weeks, even months?

I will update everyone on build quality, sound, bang for buck etc when the cable arrives and I have had time to review it properly.

til then bye for now


----------



## orskar

Thought I'd just chip in, was looking for a custom cable for my Final Sonorous 3 after being fed up with connectors on their stock always falling apart fast. Was having a hard time finding anyone with the right connectors and stumbled on cosmic cables. Contacted them about being able to do something here last Sunday and after a few back and forth emails got a cable through today which works great (went with a "Moon" cable with extended length jacks, don't really need the locking feature). 

Construction looks solid and I notice audio improved a bit too, seems like lower and mids have more weight to the point it's now putting me off upgrading to a Sonorous 4 or something.

Quite surprised at the turn around and response, especially for the price (wasn't that much more than the standard options). I'm generally an IEM guy but I like headphones for gaming at home and I'm definitely going to bear them in mind whenever my iem cables next fall apart (unfortunately I had just bought some new ones from someone else last month haha)


----------



## Imusicman

Guys,

I posted earlier to say how good the customer experience was with Ian at Cosmic Cables. Having received my cable which had taken approximately a week to arrive from ordering which I think is incredible for a custom build. I would like to give you all un update on my experience.
Firstly, the build quality of the cable is excellent and as good as any I have previously owned. This is a huge compliment as I have had cables from Moon Audio, Norne Audio and Danacables. All of which have been two and three times the price of the cable I ordered.
Although I won't discuss the actual price I think it was extremely good value given the quality I mentioned above.
The ergonomics of the cable are also great. No tangling, not too heavy and absolutely zero microphonics.
My cable was purchased to replace the original one supplied with my Focal Elegia which is a bit short, stiff and terminated in 3.5. To be honest I wasn't really looking for any sonic differences. I just wanted to fix the issues I had with the stock cable, however I did choose to go copper with a hope of trying to introduce a little more warmth & bass without adding any brightness or sibilance into the mix. 
I am extremely happy with my purchase and although the results are subtle, they are there to be heard and to be honest that's exactly what I expected from a cable swap.

Honestly guys having spent "silly" money on cables before from the US and incurring additional customs taxes etc in the process I don't think I will ever need to buy outside the UK again. I highly recommend Ian and his work at Cosmic Cables. Give him a call. You will not be disappointed and you can thank me later.


----------



## soundblast75

Couldn’t recommend them more👍👍👍


----------



## jirams (Jun 6, 2020)

Bought a 'real' cable to replace the Mickey Mouse cable that Focal deliver with the Elegia phones.
This 'real' cable is from Cosmic and I cannot fail them. Prompt delivery, great comms and a cable beautifully crafted from from excellent parts. Plugs Neutrik and Amphenol and soft and light cabling.
Sounds excellent so far - only received hours ago.


----------



## doctorjuggles

I usually post in the DIY gallery and almost all of my parts come from Ian at Cosmic, so this time out I'm posting here just to mention the great service I had (and always get) with Ian. He goes out of his way to help me with my builds and this latest one was no different. Highly recommend using Cosmic if you're looking for DIY and/or cabling services.

And with that, here are a few pics of my latest cable creation - a short-run HD800S cable terminated in Eidolic (both the 4.4mm and the HD800 connectors) with a very supple copper cable which I braided (my first ever 8 wire braid) 









Thanks again Ian


----------



## Alexxander

Hello Ian,
Big thanks for making my new cable for my Hifiman HE-1000v2.
It’s mogami wire, beautifully wrapped in silver-grey, Eidolic plugs top n bottom.
Great price and super fast build n delivery.
Highly recommended
cheers mate 👍😎


----------



## Alexxander

Alexxander said:


> Hello Ian,
> Big thanks for making my new cable for my Hifiman HE-1000v2.
> It’s mogami wire, beautifully wrapped in silver-grey, Eidolic plugs top n bottom.
> Great price and super fast build n delivery.
> ...


----------



## Alexxander

X


----------



## JTbbb

Blimey, I ordered this cable from Ian yesterday at 18:47, and at 20:27 this evening he sends me an email saying all is done and he will post to me Thursday after testing and burning in. Wow!


----------



## MaxD (Oct 13, 2020)

Ian made me a couple of cables recently.     First impressions:

First one was for my Focal Elegia's,  just for use while working (background music non critical listening).  Nice simple balanced XLR cable.  I asked for no splitter as sitting at the desk they bang on the front of the desk and just get in the way.   Here is a picture.   Exactly what I needed and really well made.



The next cable was a big deal for me as it was for my new 64 audio a12t's.   I went for 8 strands of pure silver with round braids & flat braids.     I am a bit of a detail freak in my SQ and builds so it had to be silver and it had to be the best quality I could afford.      I felt a bit sorry for Ian after to 40+ or so back and forth emails over a couple of months while I found exactly the connectors I wanted.   He was really helpful and tracked down exactly what I wanted.    The cable sounds brilliant and looks good too. 





I'm really pleased with it and at half the cost of if I went to Effect Audio or PlusSound to get the same thing.

Thanks Ian for your patience with my indecisiveness and helping me choose.


----------



## chezzer (Oct 21, 2020)

Just wanted to let everyone know of my experience with Ian and Cosmic cables, first off communication from Ian was first class and i never had to wait more than an hour for a reply to any of my emails, ordering was a doddle, I ordered the 8 wire pure silver iem cable for my Audeze sine 20 and an 8 wire occ pure silver cable for my Focal clear, both cables are really good looking and unfortunately my awful photography doesn't show this like it derserves to be shown, build quality is first class and most importantly the sound quality is just phenomenal, I've had both cables now for just over a week and although they were great straight out of the box they just keep getting better with use. Service and quality from cc is great and I'm glad I chose them. Only thing I'm gutted about is seeing the new crescent moon iem cable on the site today because I would probably have bought that one but I suppose I'll have to start saving. Thanks again cosmic cables.


----------



## MaxD

chezzer said:


> Only thing I'm gutted about is seeing the new crescent moon iem cable on the site today because I would probably have bought that one but I suppose I'll have to start saving. Thanks again cosmic cables.


Funny thing,  I also ordered the 8 wire pure silver and am loving it,  but then on another pair of IEM's I have the two wire PLUSSOUND cable and it was so portable I emailed Ian asking if he could make me a two wire cable.  he immediately sent me back the crescent moon iem cable.   I'm thinking 'My cable Guy'  is now reading my mind !.   I ordered one,  so I'll post some impressions when I get it.

I keep saying CC and Ian is doing such a good job,  I think I need to be clear,   I have no association with CC and I pay full price for my cables.   My only motivation is that Ian is doing an excellent job and I want to have a good 'Cable Guy'  in the UK because I am still (and probably always will be) on the search for my end game and I keep changing stuff.


----------



## MaxD

Received my CC  crescent moon iem cable  today.  

 Usual excellent workmanship from Ian.   Looking forward to spending some time with it now.


----------



## VonBoedfeld (Nov 6, 2020)

Just ordered silver litz and Furutech Plugs from Ian to build an 8 core cable for my D9200. I was so sorry for ian, as I emailed him infinitely often about the connector configuration and splitter. He was always friendly and answered immediately! since I couldn't find a splitter that fits the Furutech, he even tried to coat a splitter so that it fits the plugs!!! I highly recommend Cosmic Cables.


----------



## MaxD

Now I am 100 hours in and burn in is done,  I have tried many cables in my time  Some with multiple martials some pure silver or Palladium or gold silver mixes.  The Crescent moon easily has one of the widest soundstage expansion out of the lot.  Along with the holographic presentation, the Palladium / copper  brings a lot more with great sub-bass rumble, organic midrange, smooth yet detailed treble. This is honestly one of the best cables I have tried.    It is a little heavier than I expected but worth it for the benefits in SQ.  Nice job Ian.


----------



## mudguardiain

MaxD said:


> Now I am 100 hours in and burn in is done,  I have tried many cables in my time  Some with multiple martials some pure silver or Palladium or gold silver mixes.  The Crescent moon easily has one of the widest soundstage expansion out of the lot.  Along with the holographic presentation, the Palladium / copper  brings a lot more with great sub-bass rumble, organic midrange, smooth yet detailed treble. This is honestly one of the best cables I have tried.    It is a little heavier than I expected but worth it for the benefits in SQ.  Nice job Ian.



I found my silver cable from Ian seem to keep improving for many hours over several weeks, I thought it may be just my ears adjusting to the sound but the difference with well know tracks were just too obvious to be denied. The cable has made a significant improvement to my LCD-3, much more open & natural sound, put the phones into a new level compared to the old stock cable. The service & quality offered by Ian makes it a no-brainer for future purchases when required. My only wish is I had ordered a slightly longer cable.


----------



## chezzer

+1 same here, my cables just keep getting better, I actually can't wait to place my order for the crescent moon, think I might also go with a cable for my
hd800 with the black gold connections. They look superb.


----------



## Saturnian

Thanks so much for these reviews guys, it means a lot. My dedication and passion to make beautiful sounding and looking cables is helped by people like you.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

10% BF off at Cosmic Cables: https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/


----------



## chezzer

VonBoedfeld said:


> 10% BF off at Cosmic Cables: https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/


Thanks, for sharing, crescent moon, here I come


----------



## MaxD

Saturnian said:


> Thanks so much for these reviews guys, it means a lot. My dedication and passion to make beautiful sounding and looking cables is helped by people like you.


Hey Ian,  You are the UK's new cable guy .  Just don't go all corporate on us and start charging the earth .


----------



## Saturnian

Not gonna happen MaxD, I'm in this for love and the passion for all things audio and the money is just a necessary evil to claw back the poundage that I've spent on materials.


----------



## vilhelm44

VonBoedfeld said:


> 10% BF off at Cosmic Cables: https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/



Just ordered the Crescent Moon as well, looking forward to it.


----------



## MatusSVK

vilhelm44 said:


> Just ordered the Crescent Moon as well, looking forward to it.


I'm looking at it now as well. And wow, I've never seen a similar 2 strand cable for IEMs before, so please share your impressions


----------



## vilhelm44

MatusSVK said:


> I'm looking at it now as well. And wow, I've never seen a similar 2 strand cable for IEMs before, so please share your impressions



I will do for sure.


----------



## vilhelm44

I got my Crescent Moon today and it's a lovely looking cable, Ian has done a fantastic job. It's a little heavier then my previous cables but never feels uncomfortable, no chance of it tangling either which is a plus. I'll post some pics over the weekend.

I've only been able to listen to a handful of songs so far but I love what I'm hearing so far. It's given the music a boost, it feels more energetic with more clarity and seperation. More details and deeper bass as well. I'm looking forward to spending more time listening, I feel like a kid at Christmas at the moment.

Thanks for the great service Ian.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Finally got the cables that I ordered in Black Friday. 

I absolutely love that the connector color is customizable. I got mine in Satin Silver to try to match the silver trim of my E-MU Teaks but it was slightly too dark. It ended up matching my Schiit instead so a win anyway.

The weave is fantastic and the cable is very supple. I absolutely dig the quality of these cables.


----------



## mudguardiain

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Finally got the cables that I ordered in Black Friday.
> 
> I absolutely love that the connector color is customizable. I got mine in Satin Silver to try to match the silver trim of my E-MU Teaks but it was slightly too dark. It ended up matching my Schiit instead so a win anyway.
> 
> The weave is fantastic and the cable is very supple. I absolutely dig the quality of these cables.


The quality if Ian's cable are matched by his excellent service. I sent my silver Neptune cable back to have an XLR connector fitted to allow me to plug into the XLR output on my new Burson Soloist. He had posted back out to me within two days, fantastic service. the cable is a significant upgrade to the stock cable on my LCD-3.


----------



## greenmac (Feb 24, 2021)

vilhelm44 said:


> I got my Crescent Moon today and it's a lovely looking cable, Ian has done a fantastic job. It's a little heavier then my previous cables but never feels uncomfortable, no chance of it tangling either which is a plus. I'll post some pics over the weekend.
> 
> I've only been able to listen to a handful of songs so far but I love what I'm hearing so far. It's given the music a boost, it feels more energetic with more clarity and seperation. More details and deeper bass as well. I'm looking forward to spending more time listening, I feel like a kid at Christmas at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the great service Ian.


Any further thoughts on performance ?

would be great to see pictures of the cable if possible

why did you sell ?

thanks


----------



## vilhelm44

greenmac said:


> Any further thoughts on performance ?
> 
> would be great to see pictures of the cable if possible
> 
> ...



It's brings more energy to the IEM you're using, kind of magnifies all frequencies whilst giving a smooth performance. It's a lovely cable for the price asked, I'd say great value for money when you look at what similar cables using the same materials go for. I just have a lot of stuff and needed to thin it out a bit. Here's a pic:


----------



## Alpha1Ric

Best custom cables, quality secure


----------



## mwx1010 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ian put together something for my Arya's. A definite step up from the stock cable both in terms of length and quality. Also, stealth mode...


----------



## HippyChick

Just got a Brimar 12x mmcx IEM cable back that I sent to Ian at Cosmic Cables for repair after a recommendation from a fellow UK based HeadFier. Excellent service, great communication, super quick and he managed to rescue the existing Plussound mmcx connectors for me! It's great to know that there's someone in the UK I can trust with my existing cables and I'm fairly sure I'll be browsing for a custom cable (or two!) in the not too distant future.


----------



## jdothep

Recently purchased from this site, as I needed a small run of mic cable and a couple mini XLRs. My order arrived in two days and Ian was very helpful.

On Canford, both products have a £35 minimum order, plus the £8 shipping fee meaning I'd spend over 80 pounds. Was a no brainer ordering from Cosmic Cables instead.


----------



## adityadubey

I was looking forward to my ceres iem cables, but it appears that I've been a victim of Royal Mail. About 10 days after placing my order (after some very helpful and prompt emailing back and forth with Ian), I reached out only to find that my cable had been shipped a week ago and was showing as delivered on the tracking number which Ian shared with me the next day. I haven't managed to make any headway with Royal Mail and now assume the parcel to be lost any my £125 down the drain


----------



## mudguardiain

T


adityadubey said:


> I was looking forward to my ceres iem cables, but it appears that I've been a victim of Royal Mail. About 10 days after placing my order (after some very helpful and prompt emailing back and forth with Ian), I reached out only to find that my cable had been shipped a week ago and was showing as delivered on the tracking number which Ian shared with me the next day. I haven't managed to make any headway with Royal Mail and now assume the parcel to be lost any my £125 down the drain


That's dreadful, Royal Mail are not good, I have had similar problems with CD's going missing. Recently Ian modified my cable & it did arrive safely but Royal Mail took longer to get it from London to Wiltshire than it took for my new Burson amp to arrive from Hong Kong. Ian is alway very quick with his shipping, shame Royal mail don't do the same.


----------



## adityadubey

Ian is indeed amazing. He has offered to make me another cable to make up for the lost / not delivered one (not using Royal Mail this time of course).


----------



## mudguardiain

adityadubey said:


> Ian is indeed amazing. He has offered to make me another cable to make up for the lost / not delivered one (not using Royal Mail this time of course).


I am sure you will love it. He made me a silver cable for my LCD-3 & it it just great, really improves on the stock cable by a considerable margin, very detailed without being harsh, music sounds extremely real.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Cosmic Cables coming in clutch again with custom connector colors. This time got Black Gold Metallic. 




Came with a color matched bag.


----------



## TTRR

This arrived today from Ian, 6 strand OCC silver. I am very pleased!


----------



## GWP22

Great Aqueous cable received from cosmic to complete my bedroom listening set-up. Not had enough use to analyse any audible upgrade from the stock Audeze cable. However it is immediately an improvement on the usability front as haven’t yet woken up with it in a tangled mess 😁


----------



## Melitaboy64

Happy to contribute that all the comments about Ian and his customer service are true. Weekday or weekend, day or night, he always replied very quickly. My new cable is a work in progress at Cosmic, and I'll report back once she's home !


----------



## Melitaboy64

Melitaboy64 said:


> Happy to contribute that all the comments about Ian and his customer service are true. Weekday or weekend, day or night, he always replied very quickly. My new cable is a work in progress at Cosmic, and I'll report back once she's home !


Well, she's home and I couldn't be happier. The cable exceeded my expectations in terms of build quality and what it delivered to my ears. I know how subjective these things are but equally I know what i heard. In my feedback to Ian i said this:
"Space, separation, they're all there. But most of all balance, balance in spades. The kind of balance that draws the best out of each component, each instrument, every voice."
This cable has reinvigorated my enthusiasm for hifi and high Res music and cannot thank Ian enough for his product and his customer service.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Any pics? What did you get?


----------



## MusicsMyLife

Hi all. 
I'm new to this site and relatively new to the audiophile world, although I grew up in the 80s with a love of music, vinyl, turntables and audio equipment and that's continued through my life, but it's only been in the last few years I've been in a decent financial position to endulge my interest, passion and pleasure of audiophile quality equipment. 
Recently I've bought a few different pairs of headphones and earphones/IEMs and I have already heard the benefits from the upgrades I've made to my stereo etc as better power cables, interconnects, speaker cables etc, and there fore I can understand the benefit of choosing ideal upgrade cables for those head/earphones. 
So as I searched about on line I started to read little bits about "crescent moon" and I stubbled across Ians website/cables and this site/discussion. 
Over the last couple of months I've been searching about for an ideal upgraded cable as me reading plenty of reviews and seeking out different cables/makers etc but as me lacking knowledge and experience to feel I could make a good cable choice. And I'd often find myself back here and re-reading all that's been said on here, to which point I'm now talking to Ian about me possibly buying my 1st earphone upgrade cable and possibly as the crescent moon cable. 
So I just wanted to say thank you too you all for sharing your knowledge, reviews and experience publically on here, as its very much a big help for a novice like me, and has helped me feel confident I'm talking to the right guy to get a cable from, since you all hold Ian and his work in such high regard. 
Many thanks


----------



## MusicsMyLife

And I bought the fantastic crescent moon cable, anyone want to see photos?


----------



## chezzer

MusicsMyLife said:


> And I bought the fantastic crescent moon cable, anyone want to see photos?


Yes please, if you still have photos I would like to see them.


----------



## itchyears

Had my single sleeve style (Sandstorm) cable with blue connectors (from crystal cavern version) Custom cable from Ian Cosmic cables.

Been testing it out for the last month or so here are some pics with my AT-MSr7bs :-









Ian did a fantastic job with answering my questions and concerns, and I asked for right angled 3.5 jack with the blue connectors to match my existing blue AT-msr7bs, the main reason for the cable upgrade was the original cables _*Auto tangle like an nightmare*_. I am happy to say these don't tangle and this is with me flipping my headphones
back to front on my desk and same on and off my shoulders (their portable so cups flip over), after so many years of living with tangle hell I could kiss my new custom Cosmic cable.

Only thing ill add, I was not aware how heavy that headphone splitter bit was and how metallic it was, if you have a table it may bang a bit, luckily Ian put on some plastic
rubber wraps to make it a bit better. I think this is good alternative, otherwise no splitter I might have got more tangles, it needs a bit of weight and separation perhaps to not tangle although you might be better off getting no splitter though and then taking it on from there.

These are high quality life time cables, I can get them updated to balanced jacks in future, hopefully even adjusted connectors if a new pair of HPs arrive.

Ian went well out of his way twice on my cables, I can recommend him and cosmic cables.


----------



## waveSounds

Echoing the opinions already voiced in this thread, Ian is _the _man for cables in the UK. I wish I'd discovered him earlier.

Exemplary customer service and all-around nice chap. Factor in his (astonishingly quick) turn around times and cable quality to the price, and it makes you wonder how much kool-aid other cable makers must be drinking. By the gallon load in some cases 

Thanks again @Saturnian 

Here's my TH900 adorned with the Aladdin's Cave.


----------



## toodles1978

Big thank you to Ian and cosmic cables for a) the patience to deal my never ending emails and b) for a banging new cable for my 660s.. I opted for sandstorm which looks great. Buid quality and sound is top notch. The xc's are next on the list for a spruce up. Thaks again, happy to recommend.


----------



## Soulstone1986 (Jan 24, 2022)

I was scrolling online where I came across Ian and Cosmic cables on this forum so I wanted to post some photos of his fine work and show my appreciation

 It took a while finding someone trustworthy and that doesnt take 2 months to get back to you. The last expensive set I brought did not last very long so I was very cautious entering the world of cables again. Ian crafted me up 3 amazing cables in I think 2 or 3 days neither is he expensive and gave me a better product than 1 paid 3 x more 7 months ago.

I Had to ask him to hold delivery until I returned from a work trip! Very responsive on email and one of the best services I have used in a very long time! All 3 cables are 2 pin, 4mm balanced cables for my Empire Ears iems. Neptune Iem cable, Hybrid Iem Gold, New Moon Collection iem cable.

EDIT: if anyone can point me to the newb tuturial on how to post an image that might be good start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thanks Ian and speak soon.
Karl


----------



## chezzer

Soulstone1986 said:


> I was scrolling online where I came across Ian and Cosmic cables on this forum so I wanted to post some photos of his fine work and show my appreciation
> 
> It took a while finding someone trustworthy and that doesnt take 2 months to get back to you. The last expensive set I brought did not last very long so I was very cautious entering the world of cables again. Ian crafted me up 3 amazing cables in I think 2 or 3 days neither is he expensive and gave me a better product than 1 paid 3 x more 7 months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## chezzer

If you look along the top bar there will be an insert image option although you may have to wait to have your account confirmed by the moderators to post images, not sure, I've purchased various diy stuff and cables from Cosmic and the service has always been great and the cables are still going strong after nearly 2 years, interested to see what you got if you can post the pictures


----------



## Soulstone1986

Ah excellent. I think it may be that I'm new yes! Thanks Chezzer. ian was brilliant. Cant wait to use him again.


----------



## Soulstone1986




----------



## toodles1978

Cable number two from cosmic cables.. Once again I bombarded Ian with questions and once again Ian answered everything. The cable is superbly made and is exactly what I asked for.. thanks again


----------



## Davywhizz

I've just found this thread, while looking for reviews of Cosmic Cables. I was thinking of buying and had asked Ian a couple of questions: he has been very helpful and quick to reply  My new cable is now ordered; I was very impressed with the option of having matching connectors in custom colours at no extra cost.


----------



## MgMGM

Hi to all, this my first post and I would like to give my thoughts on Ian's  PURE SILVER 8 WIRE IEM Cable.   Had the cable for nearly 6 months and had regular use, so can safely say its well and truly burned in.!. I've always believed you never know how good an upgrade is until you go back to what you were using before, This hit home hard on Friday and I just had to let others know.   I swapped back to the stock cable and settled down for some tunes, enjoying a pint in the local Weatherspoon's.   It just wasn't happening, I was finding it hard to decide what I wanted to listen to, I was getting irritable with the sound and it was all getting rather frustrating.  Midway through the 3rd pint I was realising its this cable just not delivering. With that I whipped back home and swapped the cables over . Wow, massive difference, the soundstage exploded in all directions and the music was flowing and way more involving.  The bass was was hitting like a hammer and the treble detail came out and took on a lovely shimmering presence. All this was masked by the stock cable....So on that evidence , (and I would probably had never have fully  appreciated the difference had I not  given the stock cable another spin out) Ian's cable is tremendous value for money as it enhances all aspects of you listening experience.   Just got to finish off with the gear I use.    iPhone to Chord Mojo to pair of Campfire Audio Vega2020 IEM's.   At home, same but with Chord HugoTT2 DAC /Pair Audeze LCD XC  'phones...( Although I prefer the vega's and XC's dont get that much use) Anyway folks enjoy the tunes, and Ian keep on doing what ya doing cause ya doing a fantastic job!


----------



## Saturnian

MgMGM said:


> Hi to all, this my first post and I would like to give my thoughts on Ian's  PURE SILVER 8 WIRE IEM Cable.   Had the cable for nearly 6 months and had regular use, so can safely say its well and truly burned in.!. I've always believed you never know how good an upgrade is until you go back to what you were using before, This hit home hard on Friday and I just had to let others know.   I swapped back to the stock cable and settled down for some tunes, enjoying a pint in the local Weatherspoon's.   It just wasn't happening, I was finding it hard to decide what I wanted to listen to, I was getting irritable with the sound and it was all getting rather frustrating.  Midway through the 3rd pint I was realising its this cable just not delivering. With that I whipped back home and swapped the cables over . Wow, massive difference, the soundstage exploded in all directions and the music was flowing and way more involving.  The bass was was hitting like a hammer and the treble detail came out and took on a lovely shimmering presence. All this was masked by the stock cable....So on that evidence , (and I would probably had never have fully  appreciated the difference had I not  given the stock cable another spin out) Ian's cable is tremendous value for money as it enhances all aspects of you listening experience.   Just got to finish off with the gear I use.    iPhone to Chord Mojo to pair of Campfire Audio Vega2020 IEM's.   At home, same but with Chord HugoTT2 DAC /Pair Audeze LCD XC  'phones...( Although I prefer the vega's and XC's dont get that much use) Anyway folks enjoy the tunes, and Ian keep on doing what ya doing cause ya doing a fantastic job!


Thank you so much for the excellent review, it means a lot, I'll buy you a pint at Canjam


----------



## Tigraeng

Another thumbs up for Cosmic Cables. Prompt, approachable, professional and skilled!
Avatar showing it off...


----------



## Tristy (Jul 20, 2022)

Thought I'd write a few lines about my experiences with Ian at Cosmic Cables. I initially approached him to have several pricey cables re-terminated, a PW Audio Loki 8 wire, a 4 wire variant and one other. Ian was very helpful and friendly throughout and ran through all of the options available with me. Once decided and I had sent the cables off it was around a week turnaround before having the cable back in my lap. The terminations look and feel the part (Furutech) and work perfectly.

Fast forward a few months and Ian popped into my mind when looking for a cable for my cheaper IEM's for out and about, the Campfire Vega and Dorado 2020's. I emailed Ian as I was unable to find the combination available of the termination and connections I wanted with his Crescent moon cable, Ian had sent over a bespoke offer within the day. During the week he had messaged me to get my preference on the colour of the Y split and the termination of the Eidolic hardware before progressing with the build. Within the week the new cable had arrived and it is a beauty! The cable feels and looks better than my cables that cost 3X the cost of this one and it makes the Vega 2020 absolutely sing when coming from the PW audio Loki 4 wire. It makes the Loki sound flat out two-dimensional and lifeless. The stage is wider and layering are both improved over the already very good Loki. This has a slight mid bass emphasis over the reference-like Loki and gives the signature more of a 'W' shape. The improvements are also prominent on the Dorado 2020 but to a lesser extent than the Vega 2020 which it has completely transformed. Overall, very happy with the purchase and will be using Ian again in the future! Cheers @Saturnian ...  Some eye candy below.


----------



## WarrenS (Oct 2, 2022)

I reached out to Ian at Cosmic Cables recently for his advice and recommendations for my 64 Audio Trio. He responded to my emails very quickly and even late at night which really impressed me. We discussed my requirements and Ian gave a number of options. I decided to go with the Crescent Moon with the upgraded Eidolic connectors and splitter.

***UPDATE***

My initial impressions were based after the first couple of hours of listening. When it comes to burn in, I have always tended to be a little sceptical on how much the sound presentation can change after a period of time. I have taken into consideration other factors such as how much my head may get used to the sound and how that might be perceived as a change in the cable which in reality might not be the case. All of my listening has been done on Qobuz with no EQ added.

After 50+ listening hours, the sound characteristics of the Cosmic Cables Crescent Moon have changed to such a degree, my initial impressions are no longer valid. My subjective opinion has been the result of a fun journey!  

*After 2 hours*

The Crescent Moon on the Trio gives a very detailed signature and provides a wide holographic soundstage in both width and depth. Vocals are moved noticeably forward with a big improvement in imaging. Female vocals have become more natural. The biggest improvement is in the treble which has more air and detail without becoming too bright. Instruments have better timbre, separation and imaging in the higher frequencies. Bass is pushed back somewhat which is not an issue on the Trio. I would describe this pairing as being more on the analytical side and great for jazz, classical, acoustic and female vocals. More focus is put on the mids and treble than bass and the overall result is a beautiful sweet sounding cable. 

*Edit:* During my first few hours of listening, my impression was that the Crescent Moon was showing quite a bit of 'resistance', especially in the bass department. The bass on 64 Audio Trio was present but it was also dialled back and wasn't the main focus. However, the bass would come through a lot stronger as I increased the volume. Hence the feeling of resistance in the cable

*After 50 hours +*

Vocals are no longer forward. Both male and female vocals have added texture and are very natural. Treble has retained great air, detail and realism and any slight brightness has now gone. The mids have shown a marked improvement and are now beautifully balanced and natural. Now to the bass. Wow, what can I say! The bass which originally took the back seat is now the star. The bass is now very linear from sub bass to mid bass. Texture, layering, impact and punch is amazing and the bass performance with regard to timbre and realism is now something very special. 

My original assessment of the Crecscent Moon as being 'on the analytical side' has now been upgraded to 'reference and balanced'. If the track has thundering bass then that is what you get (IEM dependent of course), and very well balanced. The bass doesn't overshadow or bleed into the mids which now shine for both male and female vocals and the treble is beautifully controlled, detailed and airy. I have been listening to a lot of acoustic EDM, movie soundtracks, rock, classical and jazz and the Crescent Moon excels across the board.

The Crescent Moon is a fantastic cable and a perfect match for my 64 Audio Trio. An easy S+ Rating! Thanks again to Ian at Cosmic Cables.


----------



## WarrenS

WarrenS said:


> I reached out to Ian at Cosmic Cables recently for his advice and recommendations for my 64 Audio Trio. He responded to my emails very quickly and even late at night which really impressed me. We discussed my requirements and Ian gave a number of options. I decided to go with the Crescent Moon with the upgraded Eidolic connectors and splitter.
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> 
> ...


I have just updated my listening impressions of the Crescent Moon on the 64 Audio Trio after 50+ hours of listening. Very impressive!


----------



## chezzer

10% off for black friday


----------



## Rolu

Saturnian said:


> Thank you so much for the excellent review, it means a lot, I'll buy you a pint at Canjam


Hi, what's the AWG on the new moon cables? Also, which are the copper ones from the colors available?


----------



## Saturnian

@Rolu, the awg is 17, the colours that are copper are, the colours that contain copper wire aside of the copper, spc are these, also the brown one too but for some
reason the photo won't load onto here


----------



## Cakes

WarrenS said:


> I have just updated my listening impressions of the Crescent Moon on the 64 Audio Trio after 50+ hours of listening. Very impressive!


Your review of the Crescent Moon helped convince me to pull out the stops and go for the longer than standard length full size 4 pin XLR cabling for my Final Audio D8000 Pros. @Saturnian Ian from CC has been a pleasure to deal with and endlessly patient with questions and connector and splitter aesthetics.

He's working on the cable as we speak, very excited to share my impressions here once I'm through initial burn-in


----------

